# oregon riders



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

any riders in southern oregon we are organizing a big ride


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wish I was closer. I'd love to ride with you guys up there. That's some beautiful country.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Moved to appropriate section.


----------

